# A tree trimmer was killed by a falling limb in Arlington



## JODY MESSICK (Jan 23, 2007)

Tree Trimmer Dies After High Wind Knocks Down Limb

A tree trimmer was killed by a falling limb in Arlington yesterday, an apparent casualty of the high winds that raked the area. The worker, who was not identified immediately, was part of a seven-member crew from a private service that was trimming trees behind a house, authorities said. While crew members were rigging a tree to be trimmed, "a large gust of wind blew," according to a statement from Arlington authorities. Crew members heard "a large cracking sound," and a big branch broke from a tree and fell about 70 feet.

The workers tried to flee, but one was struck on the head by the falling branch. He was pronounced dead at the scene. His name is being withheld until relatives could be notified.


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear yet another sad story.

However, it just makes me think God needed a talented arborist up in heaven given the specifics of the accident.

My best wishes and prayers go out to his family & friends.


----------



## Castenea (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought I heard about this incident on 19 January. That source indicated that the limb was ~60 ft long. There were severe gusts starting around 10:00 that morning.


----------



## maxburton (Jan 30, 2007)

Hardhat?


----------



## Castenea (Jan 31, 2007)

Hardhat makes little difference after a large piece falls more than 40ft, If as indicated this piece fell from ~70 ft and was substantial, it would have crushed the hard hat in the process of killing the unfortunate beneath it. Hard hats will only protect from strikes up to a certain force, this force can easily be exceeded by the pieces we routinely rig out on take downs, and large pruning jobs.


----------



## JayD (Jan 31, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers for this poor bloke and his family, only out there trying to survive..things like this are our worst nightmare...our PPE is our armor but it is like a seat belt it only saves you from the minor stuff.


----------

